# Extra long Allen wrench set



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know where to buy a set like the one in the picture? Approx 10-12" long. Sae not metric














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazon.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

